# Schwimmteich mit Aquaviva Filterung



## Obi_Wan (14. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,
wir haben vor 3 jahren einen aquqviva schwimmteich erstellen lassen.

größe ca. 35 qm folienbecken mit umlaufend rand aus steinen groß und klein
filter ca. 8 qm bepflanzt mit planzen, ich glaube __ rohrkolben, filtermaterial ist ein gemisch aus feinen kieselsteinen und ein kleiner teil zeolit
das becken ist ein folienbecken und die steine wurden mit beton aufgeklebt
wassertiefe ist 2,2 meter

nun zum problem auch im dritten jahr bildet sich ein brauner belag am boden und an den wänden, der sich immer wieder ablöst und dann aufschwimmt, über nacht wieder absinkt .... und so weiter, keschern ist leider nicht da das zeug sofort zerfällt und langsam zu boden fällt.

ansonsten ist das wasser klasglar, nur sobald man schwimmt wirbelt man alles auf und der teich ist nur noch eine braune brühe.

was können wir tun?
bin um jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## wp-3d (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquaviva Filter*

Hallo
Dieses Problem haben zur Zeit, wie auch ich sehr viele.
Die beste Lösung bei einem großen Teich ist ein Skimmer.

Wenn du weiter mit der Hand abschöpfen möchtest, ist dieses ein optimales Model http://www.amazon.de/WOLF-Garten-57...1_223?ie=UTF8&s=tools&qid=1210780584&sr=1-223

Er verrichtet bei mir seit Jahren sehr gute Dienste.


----------



## Obi_Wan (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquaviva Filter*

hallo zurück,

bei mir ist ein oberflächenskimmer vorhanden.

mfg heinz


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquaviva Filter*

Hallo Heinz,

stell doch mal das "Konzept" näher vor.... wie genau ist die Filterung aufgebaut, gibts Bodenabläufe etc.!?

Und dann noch eine Frage: Ich sehe auf dem ersten Bild __ Schilf und Du schreibst, Ihr habt einen Folienteich.... :?
Ist auf der Folie in diesem Bereich noch irgendwas wirklich "stabiles" drauf? Ansonsten schau mal diese Bilder an.... Musst nur ein wenig runter scrollen.


----------



## Obi_Wan (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquaviva Filter*

hallo annett,

der teich soll folgendermaßen funkt.:

1. schwimmbereich - folie - mit kies eingefasst inkl. ein paar wasserpflanzen wie z.b. seerose wasserlilie und __ wasserpest je 1 x
2. klärbecken - folie - ca. 50 cm befüllt mit kies und oben mit __ rohrkolben bepflanzt. 
3. Oberflächenskimmer der das Wasser alle 2 h für 15 min. absaugt und über 2 wasserspiele wieder eingeleitet.
4. Absaugung über 2. Pumpe, hier wird ca 30 cm. unterhalb des Wasserspiegels Wasser abgesaugt und pro 1h ca. 0.5m³ in das Klärbecken befördert. Unter den Pflanzen ist angeblich Microbiologie, welche das Wasser säubert. Die Pflanzen entziehen phosphate und nitrate -> Wasser soll sauber sein.

schwimmteich ca. 45 m²
klärbecken ca. 8 m²

Vielen Dank an alle und hoffentlich noch viele Antworten

Danke Annett


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aquaviva Filter*

Hallo Heinz,

mir erscheint der Klärbereich und die Umwälzrate zu gering. Hast Du mal ein Übersichtsbild?
Da ich selbst keinen Schwimmteich habe, verschiebe ich es mal in den Schwimmteichbereich.

Vielleicht hat Günter eine Idee....


----------



## günter-w (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Aquaviva Filterung*

Hallo Heinz,
den Begriff Aquaviva Filterung kenne ich nicht wenn ich mir jedoch deine Beschreibung ansehe ähnelt das dem Teichmeistersystem die haben auch einen recht kleinen Filterbereich im Verhältnis zur Schwimmfläche. Die Besiedlung der Folie ist normal, das der Belag braun wird und abstirbt zeigt das das Wasser im Gleichgewicht ist. Warum bei 2,2m Tiefe der Mulm aufgewirbelt wird verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz es seiden ihr taucht so tief runter oder wird reingesprungen. das über Tag bei Erwärmung der Mulm hochkommt und abends wieder absinkt ist auch normal. Ein absaugen 30cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche bringt nicht viel besser währe unten am Teichboden abzusaugen dann nicht im Intervall sondern permanent damit eine Strömung entsteht wenn dann der Mulm durch schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird, wird er mitgenommen. Mit dieser vorgehenweise habe ich bereits einige Schwimmteiche wider fit bekommen. Als sofort Lösung würde ich dir eine Teichreinigung empfehlen also den Bodenmulm absaugen, das sollte bei einem Schwimmteich sowieso min. 2 mal im Jahr gemacht werden je nach Schmutzanfall. Ich hoffe du kannst mit dieser pauschal info was anfangen. letztendlich muss alles auf den speziellen Teich abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Obi_Wan (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimmteich mit Aquaviva Filterung*

hallo günter,

danke für den tipp, ich werde noch heute den ansaugstutzen nach unten  legen. ich denke ich bin auf gutem weg. übrigens www.aquaviva.at ist der link für den anbieter. ich glaub aber da ist mehr show geboten als wirkliches wissen. den die wahren WISSER sitzten glaube ich hier und diskutieren mit einander. 

danke nochmal


----------

